# Zoysia Lawn Journal



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

First lawn journal post. I'm a native Minnesotan who relocated to Alabama in August 2019. Transition from cool season to warm season grass was interesting. In Minnesota, I had poa supina growing in deep shade and a fescue/rye/KBG mix in the sun. I am now trying to perfect Zoysia grass. Here are a few picks of what it looked like when we moved in.





. . . and one year later







Looking forward to documenting the journey going forward.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

Looking great! Do you happen to know what cultivar of Zoysia it is?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

critterdude311 said:


> Looking great! Do you happen to know what cultivar of Zoysia it is?


I'm not 100% sure, but am leaning towards emerald zoysia


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Gorgeous property and turf, subscribed.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Single cut at .5". I've been double cutting lately, but it was too hot today.







Used a DIY pH test kit (slightly acidic to neutral). Looks fine to me. Will test NPK tomorrow (waiting for soil to settle in water).



Was going to apply some XGN DIY 8-1-8 and this happened to my Scotts "Pro" Spreader. "Pro" never actually means professional. I've had it with this thing and just ordered a Lesco.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@mitch1588 Wow...beautiful lawn!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @mitch1588 Wow...beautiful lawn!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

NPK test results. N and P look Depleted/Deficient. K looks OK, but still a little deficient. I'm wondering if the deficiencies are the result of applying liquid fertilizers as opposed to granular. The only granular I have applied this year is Milorganite. I plan on putting some granular (BALx DIY 16-4-8) down when the new spreader arrives @ 3 lbs/1000 sq ft (.48-.12-.24) and repeat after 2 weeks.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Great looking lawn. You primarily using XGN 8-1-8?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

PGunn said:


> Great looking lawn. You primarily using XGN 8-1-8?


Simple Lawn Solutions Liquid Fertilizer with Ryan Knorr Warm Season Lawn Schedule. Just realizing, however, that I was not applying any granular other than Milo. That probably explains the deficiencies in my soil. I am going to start applying Carbon Earth Co granular products in addition to the liquid regimen. Stay tuned for the results.


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

mitch1588 said:


> First lawn journal post. I'm a native Minnesotan who relocated to Alabama in August 2019. Transition from cool season to warm season grass was interesting. In Minnesota, I had poa supina growing in deep shade and a fescue/rye/KBG mix in the sun. I am now trying to perfect Zoysia grass. Here are a few picks of what it looked like when we moved in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spy #14 in the background. Very nice


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@mitch1588 Your lawn looks like it's Emerald Zoysia.

I love the look of Emerald.

Have you had any fungus issue with the Zoysia?

Love the look of your landscaping as well!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @mitch1588 Your lawn looks like it's Emerald Zoysia.
> 
> I love the look of Emerald.
> 
> ...


I had issues with fungus this Spring. I plan on doing preventative fall and spring fungicide apps. I also watch the weather closely and if long periods of rain and night temperatures in the 60s or 70s are in the forecast, I will apply a fungicide at a preventative rate. Alternating Scotts Disease Ex granular and Bayer BioAdvanced liquid seems to be working well.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

@jtmurphree

You are correct!! Have you played?


----------



## jtmurphree (May 25, 2020)

mitch1588 said:


> @jtmurphree
> 
> You are correct!! Have you played?


My buddy is the superintendent at Founders, so I'm pretty familiar with it. I've only played both courses 5 or 6 times, but I've been out there a ton with him


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Lawn looks fantastic! Well done!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Bang! Adapted well ....you have the best warm season option. Neighbors have Bermuda too or just a zoysia neighborhood?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

jayhawk said:


> Bang! Adapted well ....you have the best warm season option. Neighbors have Bermuda too or just a zoysia neighborhood?


Mix of Zoyzia and Bermuda. Zoysia right next to me and across the street.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Spot sprayed revolver (really like the blue dye) to address poa. I used to grow and love poa. Now I kill it!!



Lawn needs a cut. It's been 5 days. Hopefully, I will get to it later today.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@mitch1588 What would you say your HOC is at day 5 of the lawn not being mowed?

The Zoysia looks pretty low and tight to not have been cut in 5 days....thats impressive!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

mitch1588 said:


> NPK test results. N and P look Depleted/Deficient. K looks OK, but still a little deficient. I'm wondering if the deficiencies are the result of applying liquid fertilizers as opposed to granular. The only granular I have applied this year is Milorganite. I plan on putting some granular (BALx DIY 16-4-8) down when the new spreader arrives @ 3 lbs/1000 sq ft (.48-.12-.24) and repeat after 2 weeks.


What's the name of the kit you're using?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @mitch1588 What would you say your HOC is at day 5 of the lawn not being mowed?
> 
> The Zoysia looks pretty low and tight to not have been cut in 5 days....thats impressive!


It's under regulation right now. I normally keep it cut at .5. It's starting to get close to an inch. The poa is pushing 2". 😂





Did not get a mow in today. I will double cut tomorrow and post some pics.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

@Kamauxx

Luster Leaf® Rapitest Soil Test Kit


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut at .6" and put down BALx DIY 16-4-8 @ 3 lbs per 1,000 sq ft.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks great. Live edge looks awesome, well groomed.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double Cut at .5" It's getting thick. Time to verticut this weekend.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

What do you use to verticut?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> What do you use to verticut?


Swardman with verticut cartridge


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you use to verticut?
> ...


Ah! That's one I don't have!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

mitch1588 said:


> Double Cut at .5" It's getting thick. Time to verticut this weekend.


Looks like Carpet!

Love this lawn! :nod:


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sweet stripes


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

mitch1588 said:


> Double Cut at .5" It's getting thick. Time to verticut this weekend.


That is looking reel nice!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut back and single cut front at .5"
Too hot to double cut front. Also applied some Hydratain to some dry spots. Dealing with some spurge in the front. Will apply Celsius before the next PGR application.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Single cut front and back at .5". Finding that is my favorite height, although going lower is fun. Also applied PGR at a little lighter rate (.2 oz per 1,000) mixed with simple lawn solutions "lawn booster" (4 oz per 1,000). Now the rain just needs to hold off for a half hour. Forecast called for 1" each of the last two days and we got nothing. No rain in the forecast today and it looks like it's about to start.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Man that looks good!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> Man that looks good!


Thanks ZeonJNix. Not quite as good as yours!!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Those edges tho! :shock: :thumbup: :bandit:


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I just laid empire zoysia in my front lawn. Its too bumpy to try and cut lower than 3 inches. Half my lawn was laid about 6 weeks ago. The other half this past week

Did you do any leveling?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

sabanist said:


> I just laid empire zoysia in my front lawn. Its too bumpy to try and cut lower than 3 inches. Half my lawn was laid about 6 weeks ago. The other half this past week
> 
> Did you do any leveling?


I just moved in August 2019 and leveled once in June of this year. It is still pretty bumpy. Planning on leveling again next June.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Next spring will be my first opportunity to level my new zoysia. Should I do that when I scalp, or let it recover first? In my mind I was thinking to do it when it's scalped, so as to see depressions and such easier, but then I see you mentioning doing it in June.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Did you scalp before leveling? what height are you cutting at? I've read I should be about 2" but I'm scared to take it that low. I mow at 3" and get some scalping due to bumpy lawn


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Next spring will be my first opportunity to level my new zoysia. Should I do that when I scalp, or let it recover first? In my mind I was thinking to do it when it's scalped, so as to see depressions and such easier, but then I see you mentioning doing it in June.


I cut it at .3 before leveling. It actually did not scalp much even at that height with the Swardman. Having front and back rollers really helps. I would definitely recommend cutting it as low as possible (at least below your target HOC) right before leveling in June. The lower the canopy, the easier it is for the sand to work it's way down. You want to level when the Zoysia is growing vigorously (that could be in May in East Texas). If you level too early, you are going to be looking at sand for a long time. It will take a few weeks to recover and grow through the sand, but it is worth the wait.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

sabanist said:


> Did you scalp before leveling? what height are you cutting at? I've read I should be about 2" but I'm scared to take it that low. I mow at 3" and get some scalping due to bumpy lawn


Scalped at .3" and I maintain at .5", but can go lower. I see you use a rotary mower so that will obviously not be possible. If you are mowing Zoysia at 3", it is not going to like it. I suspect there is a 1" - 2" layer of brown thatch and stolons below the green canopy. You are likely "scalping" the green growth off the top when you hit bumps. Zoysia has both stolons (above ground) and rhizomes (underground) and if you remove the stolons, you will still get green growth from the rhizomes. When I started going low, I was pulling stolons like crazy (to the point I cut my fingers from wrapping them around before puling them out). Now, I do not have any visible stolons and the canopy is very, very tight (see picture in earlier post).

Since your sod is new, I would focus on fungus prevention and root growth. I would keep your focus on that the remainder of the year and not worry about HOC. Just keep the canopy green (don't mow too low) and apply fungicide every 4-5 weeks. I alternate between Bayer Bioadvanced liquid (also available in granular) and Scotts Disease X granular. Liquid Lawn Solutions Root Hume is good for root development.

Next year, you should be able to maintain at 2" or lower unless it is really bumpy. I would try to cut at just below 2" (1/4" - 1/2" below) and then maintain at 2" for a few weeks. It will look bad at first, but eventually the green growth will come back. Try to mow 2 x a week. It really helps and is one of the best things you can do for your lawn. Right up there with N/P/K.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Late evening application of Bayer BioAdvanced Fungus Control at preventative rate. Should be last fungicide application before October/November application of Scotts Disease X.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut front and back at .5". There were a lot of clippings. Too much time between PGR applications. Going to try using Greenkeeper to calculate next app based on GDD.


----------



## Atlanta_Zeon (Sep 15, 2019)

The swardman puts down some amazing stripes.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

do you feel like the bal x is superior to your previous fert regiment?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

sabanist said:


> do you feel like the bal x is superior to your previous fert regiment?


I liked the result but the prills were too large. Much prefer the size of the XGN DIY prills.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Single cut front and back at .5". Did not get a very clean cut. Should have double cut but was too tired and more rain is coming. Too long (5 days) between mows. Also some rebound in between PGR applications. Should be back under regulation now. Will cut again on Sunday.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut front and back at .5".


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey Mitch,
I thought I would say hello. As a new lawnforum member I was looking through the 2020 lawn journals. I noticed your grass looked familiar. I, too, have emerald zoysia. I moved into my house in Florida late last year from Chicago, and then I had the yard sodded this past March. Right now I'm at about 2.5"-3" HOC. Although, because my lawn is so uneven I can't drop the HOC any further. When I try to do that I just end up scalping many different areas in my 2500sqft of lawn grass. And I've noticed that any damage seems to take a while to repair/recover with this type of grass. Moreso than what I'm used to with cool season grass. Or at least whatever grass variety was at my townhouse in Chicago.

But I do love the emerald zoysia, it is a barefoot grass. That is, comfortable to walk on. I was informed before I bought it that it was a tougher foot-traffic variety of grass too. Do you prefer the low HOC, as opposed to something like 1"? I don't plan to go quite so low as your lawn, maybe 1.25"-1.5", or in that ballpark.

The next step for me is leveling. I would like to start chipping away at the worst of the low spots within the next month if there is enough growing season left. I'm still getting used to the grass-growing months here in FL (circa Destin).

https://photos.app.goo.gl/rbN6KLBLdx9wJgQJ9
Link is Just a couple pics of my lawn, and the unevenness.
-Greg


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Welcome to the Lawn Forum AFBiker. I agree Zoysia takes much longer to recover than cool season grasses. I prefer the look of the low height of cut (.5"). It is more difficult to maintain at this height, although PGR makes it manageable. You also have to keep up with fungicide, insecticide and NPK apps, but you have to do that at any height of cut. Last year, I maintained at 1.5" - 2" with the reel mower. The thickness at that height made it difficult to cut with the reel. I also had some thatch issues and do not have any of those issues this year. Here is a picture from last year at the higher cut level (it looks "fuzzy" to me but the stripes are nice). Good luck with the leveling!!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

.65" of rain today


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info Mitch! This is my first year doing this, with what's developing into a grass hobby. I'm learning more everyday. Which is thanks in part to so much home-time due to C19. I've got your journal subscribed now, so keep up the great work sir!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Verticut back. Interested (and a bit nervous) to see what happens.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut front and back at .5". Verticut recovery is already coming along nicely. Will post some pictures tomorrow. Finished in the dark tonight.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@mitch1588 Your lawn looks great! You mentioned you no longer have an issue with thatch. First time homeowner with Zoysia (We were cutting wayyy to high) The thatch is crucial. We've been doing liquid de-thatch every 2-4 weeks. How did you get rid of yours?

Thanks


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@mitch1588 Your lawn looks great! You mentioned you no longer have an issue with thatch. First time homeowner with Zoysia (We were cutting wayyy to high) The thatch is crucial. We've been doing liquid de-thatch every 2-4 weeks. How did you get rid of yours? Also, what fertilizer do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @mitch1588 Your lawn looks great! You mentioned you no longer have an issue with thatch. First time homeowner with Zoysia (We were cutting wayyy to high) The thatch is crucial. We've been doing liquid de-thatch every 2-4 weeks. How did you get rid of yours? Also, what fertilizer do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


Best way to get rid of thatch in zoysia is to scalp in the spring. Last March, I used the Swardman scarifier and then picked everything up with a rotary mower. Then mowed again with the Swardman reel mower at .3".

Still trying to figure out a preferred fertilizer. I like the carbon earth products. Prill size of the XGN is my favorite. I also apply simple lawn solutions liquid products.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you, also I saw that you sand in June. I always thought you did it earlier than that, but yours turned out great. We have a great deal of low spots, so we're going to try that. @mitch1588


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

New pictures are aweome!! @mitch1588 Will you be applying any liquid lawn food from SLS this month?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> New pictures are aweome!! @mitch1588 Will you be applying any liquid lawn food from SLS this month?


1 more app of XGN DIY to help the lawn recover from the verticut. In mid to late September, I will apply Liquid 3-18-18.

When you sand level, you want the grass to be at peak growth.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@mitch1588 Another Zoysia question, I'm planning on trying the 3-18-18 as well. Do I apply that before or after the Prodiamine application. 
Thanks


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut at .5"


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @mitch1588 Another Zoysia question, I'm planning on trying the 3-18-18 as well. Do I apply that before or after the Prodiamine application.
> Thanks


Does not matter. I am planning on putting down the 3-18-18 around 09/15. I will try and get the Prodiamine down before that. I actually think you could mix the 3-18-18 liquid with liquid Prodiamine and apply at the same time. I might try that.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Single cut at .6".


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@mitch1588 Lawn of the month nominee right here!

Looks great as always!


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @mitch1588 Lawn of the month nominee right here!
> 
> Looks great as always!


Thanks!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks really good man! Great job.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Single cut at .7". More issues with the mower floating at this HOC.





t


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Sprayed Prodiamine 65 WDG with 3-18-18


----------



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

This looks amazing. My folks have emerald zoysia here in Houston, but their HOC is much higher than yours. I'm tempted to get their lawn guy cutting lower now seeing what's possible.

We've got a backyard reno planned for 2021 and I'm very tempted to wipe the slate clean with my st. aug and swap for emerald zoysia. Do you have any resources or pointers for someone considering this move?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ThreeWiggle said:


> This looks amazing. My folks have emerald zoysia here in Houston, but their HOC is much higher than yours. I'm tempted to get their lawn guy cutting lower now seeing what's possible.
> 
> We've got a backyard reno planned for 2021 and I'm very tempted to wipe the slate clean with my st. aug and swap for emerald zoysia. Do you have any resources or pointers for someone considering this move?


I have been following the UofGeorgia Zoysia Lawn Calendar.

https://extension.uga.edu/content/dam/extension-county-offices/forsyth-county/anr/ZoysiagrassLawnCalendar.pdf

Looks like the best time to sod will be in May June July or August


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut front. Single cut back at .7". Growth is slowing with the lower temperatures.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Double cut front and back at .5". Regretting not continuing with PGR applications in September. Still getting a lot of growth even with the cool night temperatures. Dealing with some fungus. Put some Disease X down.


----------



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

This is admittedly a dumb question, but what type of edger do you use to maintain that live edge?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

ThreeWiggle said:


> This is admittedly a dumb question, but what type of edger do you use to maintain that live edge?


I use the 40 volt Ryobi expand-it with the straight shaft edger attachment.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

It is still looking reel good! My last PGR app was 09/10 and I am still not seeing increased growth or a rebound, but I am a little north of you.


----------



## TG508 (Oct 1, 2020)

I figured this might be a good thread to post/ask this in. From my internet searches I think this is zoysia, but I have no idea (I'm a grass novice). Anyways, I live in New England and have a large patch in my yard that I do not want. Is this Zoysia? If so, is there any way to get rid of it (this could be a blasphemous question in this thread!)? Thank you.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

TG508 said:


> I figured this might be a good thread to post/ask this in. From my internet searches I think this is zoysia, but I have no idea (I'm a grass novice). Anyways, I live in New England and have a large patch in my yard that I do not want. Is this Zoysia? If so, is there any way to get rid of it (this could be a blasphemous question in this thread!)? Thank you.


I am no expert on warm season grass but that looks like St. Augustine.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Not Buffalo /St Aug.
A form of zoyzia I'm thinking.


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Single cut front and back at .5". Sprayed some seaweed and humic on 10/12. Still dealing with some fungus in the front. Sprayed some Bayer Bioadvanced fungus control today.

I need to clean the driveway 😂


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Mowed at .5" 
Quite a bit of material. Mostly seed heads.


----------



## Caseyolemiss (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey y'all, was hoping to have some questions about my empire zoysia answered here. I recently purchased a home in central Florida with zoysia. The grass hadn't been cut correctly in quite some time, and was about 5" tall with a thick thatch layer. I have since cut it down to 2.5", but the brownish yellow thatch layer shows and reduces the "greenness" of my lawn. This spring, I would like to remove the thatch. Would scalping my lawn and collecting the clippings solve my issue? Do y'all usually fertilize/aerate/overseed after scalping? Do I need to rent a dethatcher? Ideally I would like to remove the thatch and maintain my lawn around 2". Any pointers would be appreciated


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Caseyolemiss said:


> Hey y'all, was hoping to have some questions about my empire zoysia answered here. I recently purchased a home in central Florida with zoysia. The grass hadn't been cut correctly in quite some time, and was about 5" tall with a thick thatch layer. I have since cut it down to 2.5", but the brownish yellow thatch layer shows and reduces the "greenness" of my lawn. This spring, I would like to remove the thatch. Would scalping my lawn and collecting the clippings solve my issue? Do y'all usually fertilize/aerate/overseed after scalping? Do I need to rent a dethatcher? Ideally I would like to remove the thatch and maintain my lawn around 2". Any pointers would be appreciated


That is a very healthy stand of zoysia. I would scalp at 1"-1.5" if you are going to maintain at 2". It will likely take several passes with a rotary. Definitely collect the clippings. I focus more on root development this time of year (humic and soil loosener).


----------



## Caseyolemiss (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks Mitch!
I scalped a small test area a few weeks ago just to see how it would react and how long it would take to green back up. I noticed a bunch of roots growing above the ground surface, which is what I hear happens when the thatch gets too thick. Is it worth it to try and rake all of these roots up and dispose of them, or are they harmless?


----------



## mitch1588 (May 8, 2020)

Caseyolemiss said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> I scalped a small test area a few weeks ago just to see how it would react and how long it would take to green back up. I noticed a bunch of roots growing above the ground surface, which is what I hear happens when the thatch gets too thick. Is it worth it to try and rake all of these roots up and dispose of them, or are they harmless?


Those are stolons and are harmless except for the appearance. I had the same issue when I took my lawn from 3"+ to .5". The appearance bothered me so I pulled them out by hand. It was a lot of work and I only have around 7,100 square feet. I suspect they would eventually go away if you continue to run a rotary over them.


----------

